# starter for old blower



## k746868 (Nov 12, 2014)

Looking for an electric start conversion kit for an old mtd. Model 312-830 B


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum k74. It looks like this may be an old MTD Snowflite snow blower. The numbers stamped into the top of the recoil shroud near the spark plug will tell us what motor you have and what starter you need. The number may start with H50, Hsk50 or something similar


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## k746868 (Nov 12, 2014)

Cool thanks, I'll check it out when I get home ThursdAy night and get back to you. Youre right it is a snowflite. The mtd guy figured it's a 72 model but he couldn't get me a starter.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

It would also help if you could take a picture or two of your motor for us to see. If your motor has teeth around the flywheel edge, adding a starter will be a lot simpler.


----------



## k746868 (Nov 12, 2014)

The model # I found is HM80


----------



## k746868 (Nov 12, 2014)

It's got bolt holes for a starter and a ring gear. Can I get an AC starter or will. I have to usea battery?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

k746868 said:


> It's got bolt holes for a starter and a ring gear. Can I get an AC starter or will. I have to usea battery?


I believe you can get the 110 v starter. Something like this one.


----------



## k746868 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks, is there a site you'd recommend to check?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

k746868 said:


> Thanks, is there a site you'd recommend to check?


Jascks small engines or
partstree.com


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Tecumseh Starters & Parts | Small Engine Parts | MFG Supply

If you can find a used one that would be best. Check craigslist for blown up engines and gearboxes on blowers. Just make sure you try it before you buy it.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

k746868 said:


> The model # I found is HM80


HM80 is an 8 horse power motor that uses Tecumseh part number 33329 with letters "a to f " for the starter.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Might want to shop around a bit.

120V Starter Replaces Tecumseh 33329E found on many newer models of snowblowers. Aftermarket version. | Small Engine Parts | MFG Supply

Jacks Small Engines Search

Shop Parts by Part Number | Part 33329E | SearsPartsDirect


----------



## k746868 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks so much guys! Once I had a part #, I found one right away.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have to say I always thought electric start was a waste of time but the older I get the more likely I am to dig out the extension cord on a really cold morning and hit the button instead of pulling it over by hand


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I used to go to Sears on Dec 26, as they had batteries on sale. There was a sale rack with starters for Sears products SBs etc. They were, ready for this, $ 4.00. Both 12, and120V. I foolishly only bought one 120 V unit. I put it on my 6 hp Sears blower. It was made for 8 hp and up, but all I had to shim it out with two washers on each mounting bolt, and it has been working fine for over 15 years. The '66 Sears came with a ring gear, so it was just a matter of time before I got one.
Sid


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Sid said:


> I used to go to Sears on Dec 26, as they had batteries on sale. There was a sale rack with starters for Sears products SBs etc. They were, ready for this, $ 4.00. Both 12, and120V. I foolishly only bought one 120 V unit. I put it on my 6 hp Sears blower. It was made for 8 hp and up, but all I had to shim it out with two washers on each mounting bolt, and it has been working fine for over 15 years. The '66 Sears came with a ring gear, so it was just a matter of time before I got one.
> Sid


$4.00 for your choice of starters.... Wow. Should have bought a couple dozen.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I think we all have those "looking back, I should of....." stories.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

db9938 said:


> I think we all have those "looking back, I should of....." stories.


Yeh. I should have bought a truck load of 12/2 copper wire when it was $22.00 for a 250' spool.


----------

